# Best configuration for a Cpu used to work on 3d rendering on Maya,Max,Cinema4d,Gaming,,



## Adan (Oct 24, 2012)

Best configuration for a Cpu used to work on 3d rendering on Maya,Max,Cinema4d,Gaming,,

*While suggesting,please take care of some of my breifig :
*

I am just looking for a cpu suggestion from you.
My budget may vary according to the configuration,so please don't care about my budget at all.
I used to purchase it in India,either onlinne or any available retailer.
Suggest me at least 2 to 3 configurations best suited for my needs ad make sure to clear me what is best out of it for me.
Maximum 1Tb hard disk is sufficient for me.
Give me proper suggestion regarding the selection of Motherboard along with the processor for the exact performance required by me
Suggest the appropriate heating solution or cooling components alog with the configuration,as i am a continuous user of the system.
Suggest appropriate solutions to any over clocking
I need a cpu with fast and hassle free render speed with the fast,latest and proven configuration,which i can use continuously without complaining about any slow processing or over heating issues.


----------



## Skud (Oct 24, 2012)

Welcome to TDF. Please fill up the template to get faster answers:-

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...answer-these-questions-first.html#post1542847


----------

